# Procedure to recombine?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Place them in a separate Hive and allow the parent to requeen. Once the new queen begins laying, find the queen in the swarm hive and remove her wait an hour or so, then do a news paper combine. I like to place the queen right hive on top. Maybe just me, but I seem to get better results that way.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Your hive may swarm again. Depending on how crowded they are or will be when the next virgins hatch. Go in to your hive and remove all but two of same age close together queen cells. Leaving the oldest best two. then in five days from when they swarmed go back and remove any new ones they will make.

A swarm forced in to a box may not stay, give it a frame of brood to lock it in.


----------



## Peter McDowell (Jul 24, 2016)

I gave them a frame of brood and transferred them to a nuc box. Both of my hives have multiple queen cells, not sure which hive swarmed. Have to go to work this afternoon so I will have to leave it till tomorrow. Thanks for the advice. Could I just kill all the swarm cells and reintroduce the swarm via the newspaper method? After opening the brood nest.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I would make them hopelessly queenless first. Wait a four days while they make more cells then destroy those too. Then recombine.

You have two hives and one swarm, you will let one hive make a new queen?


----------



## Peter McDowell (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes I have two hives and one has already swarmed. I had some time this morning and found multiple queen cells in both hives. I have the swarm in a nuc box with a frame of brood. I have tomorrow off and will try to figure out which hive swarmed.


----------



## Peter McDowell (Jul 24, 2016)

The original queen is only starting her second season. We are treatment free so she should have a few years left. Why is everyone suggesting I ditch the old queen, is it just to get a younger one?


----------

